# Received bad news



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I just received a call from my sil (my husbands a identical twin it's his twins wife) she found out two days ago she has breast cancer :smcry: she has infiltrating invasive ductal carcinoma cancer (IDC) :smcry: she lost her three sisters to cancer many years ago, the doctor found a lump the size of a quarter, she was checked 3 months ago and nothing was found. She has a doctors appointment next Friday, they will schedule surgery she will have a lumpectomy or a mastectomy, I know God listens to our prayers please remember Melanie. It makes my heart break it was my sil worse fear.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Paula, I'm sending prayers to your sil Melanie. :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## pebble's mama (Jun 1, 2008)

I will keep you SIL in my thoughts and I hope all turns out well :grouphug:


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

I am so sorry to hear of your news. Please know there are many many effective treatments now for breast cancer. It is a survivable disease. Having gone through breast and lung cancer with my mother this spring, I know timing is everything. It is also very imortant that she go to the best facility in your area. Best wishes to your SIL.


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

i dont know what to say...so sorry ,at times like these your with your friends :grouphug: jo


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

So sorry you and your family are going through this. Melanie will be in my prayers. :grouphug:


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

oh no  my grandmother had breast cancer and was a survivor back when other doctors gave her no hope. I will keep her in my thoughts. I'm so sorry to hear this :grouphug:


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Oh I am sorry ! I know it is a terribly scarey time but focus on the power of prayer... we've all see it do wonders here and you'll certainly have lots of prayers going out for your SIL, Melanie.


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

rayer: rayer: rayer: 

Thoughts and prayers being sent your way for your SIL and family


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Oh, Paula, I am so sorry to hear this. I certainly hope she has a good outcome. :grouphug:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

OH no, what sad news. I hope and pray she makes it through this OK. :grouphug:


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

OH honey, I certainly will keep her in my prayers.... please, please keep faith. He can work miracles you know.

rayer: 

This thankful,
Melanie


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

I'm so sorry to hear this.

She must have caught it pretty quickly (since it wasn't detected 3 months ago). That should help and hopefully she will make a full recovery.

I will keep all of you in my thoughts. :grouphug:


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

Sending out our prayers rayer: and positive thoughts for Melanie-how scary for her! :bysmilie:


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

Sending good thoughts her way. Stay positive. They caught it early, that's a good thing. :grouphug:


----------



## hambys97 (Feb 25, 2005)

I am so sorry to hear this news. I will definitely include your sister-in-law in my prayers, along with your entire family.


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

I am so sorry to hear your news. I hope the surgery goes well and is successful. I have a number of friends that have had breast cancer, and thankfully they are all survivors. I hope your SIL joins this group.


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

So sorry to hear this Paula - you've had a rough summer .. hope they can zap it away and she'll be good as new - of course I will keep her in my prayers rayer:


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Paula we will certainly keep your family in our thoughts and prayers. God is a powerful, awesome God!


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

I am so sorry to hear this. Will keep her and the family in my thoughts and prayers.

Linda


----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

So sorry your SIL is going through this and my thoughts are with her, and you, but please remember that, when detected early, the survival rates are excellent. :grouphug:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Paula -- Sends prayers and positive energy to your sil. rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## susie and sadie (Jun 22, 2005)

I am so sorry. I will keep her and your entire family in my prayers. rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Paula I am so very sorry to hear this news  Your SIL and your entire family are in my thoughts and prayers rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

im so sorry to hear this...I will say a prayer for your sister in law. i hope everything works out well for her!!! sending good vibes your way, stay strong!!!! :grouphug:


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

I will keep her and the family in prayer. :grouphug:


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

I haven't been on much lately so I'm just now seeing your post. I hate to hear this about your SIN and I'll have her in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

My sil Melanie will be having both of her breasts removed on Sept 3rd. The surgeon will then check to make sure the cancer hasn't spread to the bones. Please remember her in your prayers, she is having a hard time, she lost two of her sisters to breast cancer a year apart and one to a tumor in her brain. My heart is acking for her


----------



## wolfieinthehouse (Dec 14, 2007)

May she fight it and win.

I lost my SIL to MS eight years ago.

It is really rough seeing a close family member fight for their life.

Hugs to all.


----------



## jadey (Nov 2, 2006)

rayer: rayer: rayer: i will keep you all in my prayers.


----------



## PuttiePie (Nov 22, 2006)

Much love and prayers to your SIL and family.


----------



## EmmasMommy (Jun 2, 2008)

Dear Paula,


I am a Breast Cancer Survivor ( diagnosed April 2006) So I know exactly how she feels. 

My advice for her is :

to get all the information she can before she makes up her mind for her treatment plan. Good information site are www.breastcancer.org and www.komen.com. Breast cancer.org has a chatroom that is open 24/7 and good discussion boards. 

I changed my treatment plan a few days before surgery. She has to remember the Healthcare system is being paid to guide and treat her.

Encourage her to contact American Cancer society and find out if there is a local "Bosom Buddies" support group.

Encourage her to work through the emotions of it all.

My advice to you is:


Be there for her. get the Komen flyer that explains what she is going through and what she needs from you. THERE IS ONE WRITTEN FOR EVERY RELATIONSHIP.

Call her everyday. Encourage her kids to keep close contact with her.

If you live close make some meals for her or go do her laundry for her or mop her floors. These are the things that she will appreciate more than a new nightgown or flowers. 

Make sure she gets a camisole thats designed to hold her drains.

If she is far away send cards to cheer her up......

She will act different than you are used to. Distant and not herself. Just adjust ti her and play it by ear. She is still in the " I can not believe this is happening to me " phase. She will be a roller coaster of moods ( this is normal)

Make sure she knows she is loved. The fears and insecurities are lessened when you feel loved.


Melanie and your entire family will be in my prayers . Cancer effects the entire family.

Take care.

Cat the Survivor


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

Sending prayers and much love :grouphug: Sarah


----------



## mamamia (Jul 26, 2008)

I'm so sorry. Sending thoughts and prayers for your SIL :grouphug:


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

Paula, I hope she will be okay. I have been thinking of her a lot. :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

QUOTE (Matilda's Mommy @ Aug 27 2008, 03:19 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=625765


> My sil Melanie will be having both of her breasts removed on Sept 3rd. The surgeon will then check to make sure the cancer hasn't spread to the bones. Please remember her in your prayers, she is having a hard time, she lost two of her sisters to breast cancer a year apart and one to a tumor in her brain. My heart is acking for her[/B]



Paula do you know why she is having a double mastectomy? As a survivor myself I too know quiet a bit of info. Removing the entire breast(s) will not guarantee that a woman will not get breast cancer. Most breast cancers grow near the rib cage so having the fatty breast tissue removed does not mean you could never get breast cancer. It would only mean the cancer would not have fatty tissue to grow into, therefore it could only grow inward or against the chest wall. The medical profession is having wonderful results with lumpectomy surgeries. I am sure the doctors have advised her. Try not to be too alarmed.....certain cancers have a history of metastasizing to specific areas of the body, ie breast cancers normally metastasize to the bone or brain. The doctors are being thorough by being cautious. My thoughts and prayers are with you and your family.


----------



## SicilianRose (Jun 8, 2008)

Oh no! I am so sorry to hear that. I will keep her in my prayers and thoughts. {{{{{Hugs}}}}}


----------

